# Profesionals catered their own wedding....



## chefyab (May 26, 2016)

Hey wonderfull world of chefs!!!

Has any caterer catered their own wedding? Or anyone who owns their own restaurant cater for themselves?

I would Love to hear about it espically if you are the bride

I just trying to get info at the moment 

Thanks guys


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

There are several threads here that address this topic. They should give you plenty to think about. 

Just about everyone considers it  a bad idea but there are several ways to approach it. 

Generally, the day of the wedding you should be getting married, not worried about the food. A food related event on any other day can 

be managed but with limits and lots of help.


----------



## chefyab (May 26, 2016)

Yeah ive looked at alot of fourms most are not on the toppic im looking for.Im trying to figure out if any restaurant owner/chef has done their own food for their own wedding Im understanding everyones opnion and peoples in put is great but Im just trying to narrow it down to the poeple who
1) have actually done it 
2) own their own restaurant
3) is a chef

Thanks a mill guys


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I found a couple of interesting sources.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/food/2011/07/how-to-cater-for-your-own-wedd.shtml ...how one chef did it.

http://chefmike.com/cateryourownweddingeasywaystodoityourselfinstyle/index.html a general how to book.

There is prolly more out there but I only did one search.

mimi


----------



## chefyab (May 26, 2016)

Thanks @flipflopgirl ive had a look at these thanks a mill


----------

